# Ielts



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Heylos alls..

i am so excited.. just got the ielts result.. My husband scored 8 and i managed 7.5

i feel great. this was so important for us, though i do not doubt my english speaking or writing or listening abilities, but we needed a 6.5 minimum, and here we are,, with two and half points/score extra.. wish i could give it to someone else who needed it so desperately. 

anyway... now the application will be filed in a weeks or two. we need the result of ielts in hard copy.

Thanks everyone for everything.. the support, the silly questions, the informative posts, the important questions, the replies to all my posts.. on n forth 

anyone need to ask anything on ielts, pls feel free, i think now that i got a good score, i can help people with pride 

love
anj


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ANJ

both to you and your husband! 

One step closer! 

Big hug,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ANJ
> 
> both to you and your husband!
> 
> ...


thanks karen.. i behave like a baby at times.. i mean, the way i show my excitement, it is so funny. hehe

and i loved your new avatar.. dont panic.. suits all of us here so well.


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!

I cannot imagine having to go through all these things just to move to Australia - it seems crazy!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahaha.. yeah it is crazy, the kind of people who were there for the test were not even 20% as good as me, if at all you call my english good . So you can imagine.. me and my OH came out of the hall and we both were laughing just looking at each other, it was a piece of cake, and those guys were out with faces hanging, and saying SHI* it was so difficult.. there are all kinds of people, wanting to apply, the only way would be to test them all.  and we come from India which is not completely english speaking country, you would know.


----------



## Robogirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats to you, that is SO great 

I remember when we waited for ours, I only had 6.5 and my husband was 7.5, he is talking about taking it again, if he has 8 I think we will get 10 more points (we are going for 175)

Hugs Mette


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Robogirl said:


> Congrats to you, that is SO great
> 
> I remember when we waited for ours, I only had 6.5 and my husband was 7.5, he is talking about taking it again, if he has 8 I think we will get 10 more points (we are going for 175)
> 
> Hugs Mette


Our average is more than 7.5.. it comes to 7.75 which will be more like 8. our agent told us we needed atleast 6, if not 7.. so lets see how it goes. wish you luck with the entire process. its such a torture at times


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Anj,
I got my ACS RPL skill assessment positive and i am plannin for the IELTS on 27th Sep .Just wanted to know from you that how tough is it to score 7 .Do u have any Tips or Tricks which u can share it with me ?? Thanks

Abhijeet


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

abhiria said:


> Hi Anj,
> I got my ACS RPL skill assessment positive and i am plannin for the IELTS on 27th Sep .Just wanted to know from you that how tough is it to score 7 .Do u have any Tips or Tricks which u can share it with me ?? Thanks
> 
> Abhijeet


Hi Abhijeet
It isnt tough to score a 7, as you can see, my english isnt great, and off late it had started becoming crazy, there were so many spell errors that I was a worried lot, but I tried not to make silly txt mistakes. I was trying to talk to everyone around me in English. I come from an english medium school, did english elective in my high school and of-course we have english as a subsi in college, so it wasnt a big issue. But with time we tend to loose touch with the language part of it. thanks to the computers, we do not write much these days, so that bit too was an issue, not with me though but my husband was concerned about his speed etc. 

ok back to ielts, they give you the study material, go through it nicely, make yourself comfortable with the format and different task. I dont know how comfortable you are with brit accent, though the listening part isnt difficult but u have to be used to the format. They play the recording just once and the answers have to be managed there and then, they do give you time in between.

no tricks as such. practise speaking test, take cue from the study material available. and ofcourse go through the reading module too. It is a piece of cake for those who use english everyday and come from english speaking soceity. 

another thing, remember, they are taking your test not to check your IQ level or your knowledge base on current issues, they just want to check how comfortable you are with english and your usage.

I went through the book for not more than 4 days, giving about an hour or so each day or maybe two hours and my husband read through the book for an hour or so for two days, but he is a fast learner 

anything u want to ask, just shoot your questions. its damn easy, atleast for us it was.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i can tell you about the speaking test.

the moment i went to the room, they greet you and ask if you are comfortable, should we start the test now, they they put the recorder on, and do the introduction bit again, asking for your verification, then you introduce yourself, answer as they ask, after the intro she said, 

now we will talk about gardens, how many people do gardening these days
do you do gardening
how does it help?
then she asked about what work i do
then she asked me to talk about a gift that i had given to someone, she handed me a paper which had what we can talk about in those two minutes (wom it was given to, the occasion, what was in the gift), they give a pencil and paper to make notes, 
next was, should schools give appreciation to kids in form of certificates etc, and why
then there were a couple of questions more. very very general things and they basically want you to talk

for the listening i goofed up in onesection, my husband wasnt well that day and he was coughing a lot, we gave the test together, so everytime he was coughing, my attention was on him. so i missed a part. thts why the 7.5 for me, else i would have managed 8.

for the writing we had to write about advertising affecting the youth these days, how they are forced to buy products that are advertising, how it affects them. we had to write more than 250 words on this and coming from advertising background i could not stop writing 

in the letter we had to write a letter to the tourism officer who has interview a friend and i had to give her reference to him, 150 words letter with how i knew her and how the company will benefit having her as an employee

hope this helps
as i remember, i will come back and post here


----------



## gems30 (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations, I have my speaking test tomorrow and I'm starting to get nevous. It's so difficult to prepare as you just don't know what they are going to ask!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gems30 said:


> Congratulations, I have my speaking test tomorrow and I'm starting to get nevous. It's so difficult to prepare as you just don't know what they are going to ask!!!


 thanks, dont worry, the more nervous you are the worst it gets.. just relax. they make you speak. and they just want to hear how your speak. nothing much. take it as a discussion over coffee table with a client (this a member told me here). its simple

wish u luck


----------



## gems30 (Apr 8, 2008)

Speaking test is over and done with just the wirtten, listening and reading to go!!! Roll on the end of tomorrow!!! Just one step closer to OZ!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gems30 said:


> Speaking test is over and done with just the wirtten, listening and reading to go!!! Roll on the end of tomorrow!!! Just one step closer to OZ!


How did it go? what did they ask.. if u put it here maybe it can help those who have to appear for it.


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

HI Anj,
Thank you so much for the same. It will really help me a lot . Also can you tell me that is it necessary to use tough and complex words or just simple words which we use in day to day speaking will do, As my vocab isnt that great . And do they check handwriting too because mine is just one level better than doctors  .And as far is Brit accent is concerned i m well verse with it . And do they check the punctuations too coz i m really bad at commas and fullstops


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

abhiria said:


> HI Anj,
> Thank you so much for the same. It will really help me a lot . Also can you tell me that is it necessary to use tough and complex words or just simple words which we use in day to day speaking will do, As my vocab isnt that great . And do they check handwriting too because mine is just one level better than doctors  .And as far is Brit accent is concerned i m well verse with it . And do they check the punctuations too coz i m really bad at commas and fullstops


ummm, can not comment on punctuation, but i guess that is what english is about, or for that matter any language. anyway, write as if you are writing in a blog, if u r comfortable using complex sentences, do that, if not then keep it simple. As for words, well, if i use the word luxury, and for the same if i use opulence or grandeur, which sounds better? but use them provided you know what you are writing. dont use words that you are not sure about. I know how important this test is but in a effort to impress, dont make a mistake which will be termed a blunder . 
they do not care about hand writing, when u say its one level better than a doc, means it must be partially readable . all good. Read all my posts and I got a 7.5 so you can imagine how easy it is. I too do not use very complicated words or sentences, of-course my sentences at time dont start at the right note and they never end since I always forget fullstops etc. anyway... no time for stupid humor
will wish you luck. 
anj


----------



## gems30 (Apr 8, 2008)

HI, still waiting for my results but not long now.
My IELTS test included:
The Interview - 
1. Questions about the News and what is important at the moment. 
2. We spoke about swimming and what leisure facilities were available in my area.
3. How important is it to celebrate occasions - i.e birthdays etc.
4. Two minutes on the best/most important time of my life.

The Test - 
1. Listening - pretty intense as it is 30 minutes with very little break.
2. Reading - looked at articles and adverts
3. Writing - had to write a letter of resignation (150 words) and an essay on the environment (250words)

At the start of every section they said that spelling was important. 
It was a long 3 hours but it was ok.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah and we loved the meal post the test, though it was not great but just that we paid so much for the test that we thought, why not make the best of it.


----------



## gems30 (Apr 8, 2008)

So chuffed I passed my IELTS test!!! PHEW!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gems30 said:


> So chuffed I passed my IELTS test!!! PHEW!


and the result would be?? i mean, the score?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi 

Could someone tell me if the skill reference letter is necessary ? As Dell HR makes a lot of issues asking me to get approvals from many people and management. It will not happen. Also it will not be able to get a bond paper (Stamp paper) letter from my Manager as I am sure he will not sign on bond paper.

Could someone please give me any alternative to get positive skill assessment and EOI invitation.

I am worried I have only 2.7 years of experience if I don't include letter from this company.


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

Congradzzz..... You guys have got amazing results


----------



## shrikant79 (Sep 24, 2014)

anj1976 - what IELTS book have you referred to?
I wanna start my preparations for the IELTS.

Shrikant


----------

